# New iPhone Apps Help Drivers Beat Speed Traps



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Apples iPhone has been used for everything from following the 2008 election to deciding where to grab a bite on the go. Now, its helping lead-footed drivers avoid costly speeding tickets.

NMobile and Trapster are two mobile applications that provide up-to-date, detailed maps of speed-enforcement zones with live police traps, speed cameras or red-light cameras. After launching, each application pulls up a map pinpointing the locations of speed traps within driving distance. An audio alert will sound as vehicles approach an area tagged as harboring a speed trap.

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/11/20/new-iphone-apps-help-drivers-beat-speed-traps/


----------

